# dish soap as degreaser?



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

i have been using dish soap as a degreaser after reclaiming my screens. the other day i noticed a lot of tiny pinholes in my emulsion on the screen before exposure. I'm wondering if the dish soap is not good enough? someone suggested simple green. also is dehazing a must? i never dehaze


----------



## sweetts (Apr 4, 2010)

It cheaper to buy the right stuff


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

sweetts said:


> It cheaper to buy the right stuff


and what is the right stuff?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use simple green. Buy a concentrated gallon, mix 8:1 make sure to get the original. Most dish washing liquid contains lanolin and most likely why your seeing pinholes. I only dehaze as needed. Basically when you see a color stain in the mesh. If its a clear ghost image dehazing is not needed.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I also use Simple Green and usually just get a spray bottle of it from Menards or similar place. I dilute that 50/50. You don't need much, just a spray or two on each side and brush lightly. Rinse thoroughly.


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

Dehazing is not recommended anymore. It breaks down the mesh prematurely. We've had good luck with Easiway products, and ImageMate 260 as a degreaser.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

keepitspinning said:


> Dehazing is not recommended anymore. It breaks down the mesh prematurely. We've had good luck with Easiway products, and ImageMate 260 as a degreaser.


 That all depends on the dehazer your using. Most the enviro Dehazers wont damage the mesh but not all like the green stuff from Ryonet as it has an abrader in it so its good you use the first time


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

The above response sounds as if it is coming from the maker of the "dehazer". Talk to a mesh manufacturer. I have not found one that recommends its use any more.


----------



## pfarber (Jan 23, 2012)

You should not spray the screen with degreaser, but apply to the scrub sponge. After a while the sponge will haven enough degreaser 'preloaded' so you can just wet it and see the foam/suds. 

Ditto with reclaimer. 

For an 20x24 screen I put about a drop of degreaser (like a drop sized drop) on the sponge every 5-10 screens... still foams up.

For reclaimer, 2 pumps on the sponge every 5 or so screens.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

keepitspinning said:


> The above response sounds as if it is coming from the maker of the "dehazer". Talk to a mesh manufacturer. I have not found one that recommends its use any more.


First off I am no manufacture. supplier and no affiliation to any company but my printing company.

I have screens over 5 years old been dehazed many times with enviro dehaze. Most dehazers contain the same active ingredient as paint stripper and yes will shorten the life especially the cheap mesh used in static frames. I use all Newmans stretched to 40N and only use Newman mesh which stands up to even the harsh chemicals better then most mesh. 

dehazing is needed when the mesh is stained, some will dehaze when there is a clear ghost image and it wont affect the next print but a stain will. so is only done as needed


----------



## keepitspinning (Jan 13, 2014)

I have no affiliation with either mesh or chemical companies either. I just stated what I was told by two separate mesh manufacturers (not suppliers). The Easi-way chemicals I use for cleaning the screens remove ghosts, so it is a moot point. The interesting thing about this business is, you can talk to 10 screen printers and get 11 different answers, and no one is necessarily wrong. If it works for you, great. I'm not using cheap mesh but I find mess degradation to be a concern. One final point, which I am sure you are well aware of with your experience and background, sometimes what looks like a stain on the mesh of previous prints (especially when it is wet), it actually the threads of the mess having been flattened. That is not a stain but can fool one to believe it is.


----------

